# vestida de panos



## ClaudiaSol

Hola amigos: Necesitaría traducir la expresión "vestida de panos". Imagino que se trata de ropa de calidad, pero no estoy segura. El contexto: "Uma senhora enorme vestida de panos, veio abraçar-me."
Muchas gracias!


----------



## patriota

Nesse caso, os _panos _são um traje típico de Angola e outros países africanos:

Panos africanos substituem traje de luto | Património | Cultura | Jornal de Angola - Online

Os panos do baú da minha avó


----------



## ClaudiaSol

Muito obrigada, patriota!


----------



## pfaa09

Patriota pode estar certo, mas eu acho que o contexto é pouco para tanta certeza.
Parece-me claramente que a senhora tem tecidos vestidos em vez de roupas tradicionais, mas será que é exclusivo de Angola?
Não quero confundir, apenas esgotar todas as hipóteses.


----------



## ClaudiaSol

Creo que patriota está en lo cierto, ya que los hechos ocurren en Angola, precisamente. Muchas gracias por el comentario pfaa09!


----------



## gato radioso

Em todo caso, "paños" -e suponho que "pano" também- era um tipo de tecido grosso feito com lã que usava-se muito em toda parte há muitos anos.


----------



## pfaa09

ClaudiaSol said:


> Creo que patriota está en lo cierto, ya que los hechos ocurren en Angola, precisamente. Muchas gracias por el comentario pfaa09!


Nesse caso, assunto resolvido. Faltava-me o contexto.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Em todo caso, "paños" -e suponho que "pano" também- era um tipo de tecido grosso feito com lã que usava-se muito em toda parte há muitos anos.



'_Pano_', em Portugal, é sinónimo de tecido (fazenda), qualquer que seja o material de que é feito ou o uso a que se destina, por isso, de maneira geral, precisamos de explicitá-los: '_pano de linho_', _'pano de algodão_', '_pano de limpeza_', _'pano do pó'. _Tratando-se de África, está excluído, com grande probabilidade, que se trate de pano de lã, que seria demasiado quente. Não juro, mas suponho que se trata de vestuário feito de pano de algodão que envolve o corpo, ou seja, isto:





Panos africanos substituem traje de luto | Património | Cultura | Jornal de Angola - Online


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> '_Pano_', em Portugal, é sinónimo de tecido ou fazenda, qualquer que seja o material de que é feito ou o uso a que se destina, por isso, de maneira geral, precisamos de explicitá-lo: '_pano de linho_', _'pano de algodão_', '_pano de limpeza_', _'pano do pó'. _Tratando-se de África, está excluído, com grande probabilidade, que se trate de pano de lã, que seria demasiado quente. Não juro, mas suponho que se trata de vestuário feito de pano de algodão que envolve o corpo, ou seja, isto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panos africanos substituem traje de luto | Património | Cultura | Jornal de Angola - Online



OK, vejo então que não é o mesmo.
Por estes lados, "paño" é só o tecido com que fazem-se alguns casacos ou roupa quente para o inverno (e não sempre é o mais frequente, há imensa variedade de tipos de casacos e agasalhos nas lojas, e só as senhoras idosas parecem ter hoje alguma inclinação por este tecido que costuma ser barato) ou, também, diz-se dos hábitos ou roupa que levam frades/freiras.
Por último, dizer que "paño" é o pano usado para limpar, mas só para tirar o pó em seco, sem ser molhado, qual seria o caso de "un trapo"(tecido) ou "una bayeta"(material plástico) .


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> OK, vejo então que não é o mesmo.
> Por estes lados, "paño" é só o tecido com que fazem-se alguns casacos ou roupa quente para o inverno (e não sempre é o mais frequente, há imensa variedade de tipos de casacos e agasalhos nas lojas, e só as senhoras idosas parecem ter hoje alguma inclinação por este tecido que costuma ser barato) ou, também, diz-se dos hábitos ou roupa que levam frades/freiras.
> Por último, dizer que "paño" é o pano usado para limpar, mas só para tirar o pó em seco, sem ser molhado, qual seria o caso de "un trapo"(tecido) ou "una bayeta"(material plástico) .



Não me ocorre o que possa ser esse tecido das senhoras idosas (_'flanela_', que é de lã e quente, talvez?). O hábito dos frades é '_burel_' ou _'estamenha_'. Antigamente os rurais usavam muito um tecido semelhante, de lã e igualmente grosseiro e de cor castanha, o '_serrubeco_', que julgo que desapareceu porque não o vejo há muitos anos. '_Trapo_' é um pedaço de tecido qualquer, sem grande préstimo, um farrapo. Usa-se para limpezas. efectivamente. O termo, aliás, sobretudo num uso figurado, tem clara conotação negativa e depreciativa (dizer, por exemplo, que alguém '_está um trapo/um farrapo_' é o mesmo que dizer que tem uma aparência muito degradada ou que está psicologicamente muito em baixo).


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Não me ocorre o que possa ser esse tecido das senhoras idosas (_'flanela_', que é de lã e quente, talvez?). O hábito dos frades é '_burel_' ou _'estamenha_'. Antigamente os rurais usavam muito um tecido semelhante, de lã e igualmente grosseiro e de cor castanha, o '_serrubeco_', que julgo que desapareceu porque não o vejo há muitos anos. '_Trapo_' é um pedaço de tecido qualquer, sem grande préstimo, um farrapo. Usa-se para limpezas. efectivamente. O termo, aliás, sobretudo num uso figurado, tem clara conotação negativa e depreciativa (dizer, por exemplo, que alguém '_está um trapo/um farrapo_' é o mesmo que dizer que tem uma aparência muito degradada ou que está psicologicamente muito em baixo).



Fico maravilhado com a riqueza que as línguas têm, também as suas similitudes e como duma pregunta simples pode sair tanta coisa relacionada com ela -é quase como comer cerejas-. 

Sim, nós também dizemos que alguém "está _hecho_ un trapo" -ou também "está hecho polvo"- no mesmo sentido.
Antigamente, na giría das "tías" (isto é, mulheres de classe alta: "las pijas" ou "posh ladies") costumava-se chamar "trapo" às roupas que elas compravam ou ambicionavam comprar, sobre tudo se eram caras peças de luxo. É um uso que ainda se pode encontrar, às vezes, em textos de 1950/60 para atrás, mais que hoje soa obsoleto e muito ridículo.
No que diz respeito das senhoras idosas, acho que "flanela" é se calhar o melhor equivalente. É um tecido que ainda hoje usa-se para fabricar roupões desses que as pessoas usam no inverno para estar quentinhos em casa (_una bata de paño_) ou, às vezes, para fazer casacos de baixo preço. Mas são roupas que, embora as avós ou alguma madura porteira ainda as vistam, só pensar em elas causaria pavor a uma rapariga jovem.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Antigamente, na giría das "tías" (isto é, mulheres de classe alta: "las pijas" ou "posh ladies") costumava-se chamar "trapo" às roupas que elas compravam ou ambicionavam comprar, sobre tudo se eram caras *prendas* de luxo. É um uso que ainda se pode encontrar, às vezes, em textos de 1950/60 para atrás, mais que hoje soa obsoleto e muito ridículo.
> No que diz respeito das senhoras idosas, acho que "flanela" é se calhar o melhor equivalente. É um tecido que ainda hoje usa-se para fabricar roupões desses que as pessoas usam no inverno para estar quentinhos em casa (_una bata de paño_) ou, às vezes, para fazer casacos de baixo preço. Mas são *prendas* que, embora as avós ou alguma madura porteira ainda as vistam, só pensar em elas causaria pavor a uma rapariga jovem.



Só um pequena observação sobre o termo _'prenda_', que é um falso amigo. ´_Prenda_', em português significa habitualmente presente, oferta (um '_regalo'_ em espanhol, portanto) e nunca tem o significado de peça de vestuário. Já agora, '_regalo_' também é habitualmente um falso amigo, uma vez que o significado mais comum é o de algo que dá muito prazer, que enche de satisfação ('_um regalo para os olhos_', por exemplo). Também pode significar prenda, no sentido de presente (o que é lógico, visto que a satisfação é o efeito normal dos presentes), mas é um uso muito menos frequente e que pode não ser imediatamente associado à ideia de oferta de alguma coisa.
Quanto às '_tias_', são iguais em toda a parte. Talvez achem, hipocritamente, que chamar '_trapo_' a roupa cara diminui o "pecado" ou as faz parecer mais aceitavelmente modestas. E sim, tanto quanto sei, cá por estas bandas ainda o dizem.


----------



## gato radioso

Es verdad que si no está uno atento al 100% cuando escribe, el portuñol salta a las teclas... Edito pues.


----------



## ClaudiaSol

Maravillada con tantas observaciones, muchas gracias!


----------

